# Acroread deinstalled -files left behind



## Miax (Nov 8, 2010)

I installed acroread9 from ports, but unfortunately it was unstable for my system. So I have deleted this package using `# make deinstall clean`, but it seems that it was not correctly deleted. There are still acroread9 and acroread8 files in /usr/local/bin. How could I clean this package?


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you sure these files aren't installed by print/acroreadwrapper?  You can try:


```
% pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/acroread9*
```

to find out and also have a look in /var/db/pkg/.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 12, 2010)

Also, you might want to take a look at graphics/xpdf.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 12, 2010)

If 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep acroread
```
 return none results, that means that acroread is deinstalled.
Also you can deinstall it with 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -f [B]pkg[/B]
```
 Where *pkg* is the exact output of the first command


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If
> 
> 
> 
> ...



`% pkg_info -Ix acroread`
is faster.



> Also you can deinstall it with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But don't do that, because using the -f (force) flag with pkg_delete(1) without very good reason can leave other ports missing dependencies.


----------



## Miax (Nov 12, 2010)

mingrone said:
			
		

> Are you sure these files aren't installed by print/acroreadwrapper?  You can try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes you're right. It was from acroreadwrapper. Thank you.


----------

